# Single 1030 Tubes For .177 cal BB's ;- )



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Sent some 1030 tubing to my friend [email protected] E.M. for doing testing to see how this little tube does with 177 cal BB's, and possibly 1/4" steel. Well Ward got right on it and discovered that these little tubes do very, very well with BB's but are a bit sluggish in a single tube configuration for 1/4" steel.

Well I had my work cut out for me so I made a single 1030 tube set with a small pouch, 6" active and a 32.5' draw. The minute I got home a chucked a few across the street into a wooden fence. (30+ yards) Although I could not see the tiny bit of steel fly, I could tell by the shot to hit time, this little guy was moving pretty fast, I shot a few more with the same results :- ) I did not shoot any 1/4" at this time as I did not want a 1/4" ball rebounding off the fence into someones window.

Not only was the speed good but it was very light pulling, an absolute perfect combo for sitting under the shade of your favorite tree and popping pine cones or ? on a summers day. I plan on taking this sling out this weekend and shooting whatever I feel like ;- )

The picture below is Ward's BB shooter, set up with 1030 singles ... a very nice looking rig. The second pic is of my Chinese Zinc sling with the 1030 tube set I made today.



















I just want to thank Ward for giving me the inspiration to make a single 1030 set for BB's and test it out. Like I said this weekend I will shoot it and seriously test it out. I'll bring a pocket full of BB's to shoot at a couple of my spots and report back.

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Single tube sets are my niche. I use a mouth corner anchor with 5 inch straights and one inch loops - I'm near the wall at my 30" full draw. What draw weight? ... BBs really zip. Quarters don't have a crisp snap with 1030 which I think of as 62% of 16 series tubing. I'll order some of this for my dedicated BB shooters, and stay with 1632/36 singles for my quarter shooters. Thanks Bill.*


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I made up another set of 1030 singles for this weekends testing with BB's. I plan on letting those little guys sail. I'm hoping it is not super hot and the weather gives me a good 6am to 8;30am+ time frame to shoot. The joy of shooting BB's is the light pull of the elastic, the speed that those little guys fly out at, and of course shooting for a day for maybe .20c .. that is just awesome.

Now can you use this little ball for hunting .. In general i would not recommend it and the ONLY thing I would shoot would be an English Sparrow size pest in the15 ish yard range. Remember your Daisy 102 or 105 BB gun bun has a velocity of about 250 to 275ish fps. ... your BB slingshot depending on how it is set up can be the same or more. So for small pest birding depending on your shooting ability they can be used.

For me though I would go with 1/4" steel as it has 3 times the weight, is much more humane and extends your shooting range by a good bit.

The sling I will be using is the little cheap Zinc sling above, which I have used with a wide assortment of elastics and size ammo. If the clouds are right I will chrono the BB's and the 1/4" steel, which a lot of you would want to see.

Later guys,

wll

PS: Ward, where did you get that BB shooter, that seems like a perfect size for these little guys ?


----------



## Xring11 (Jun 27, 2020)

Forgive me if it's a silly question, but where did you find 1030 tubing? The lightest I've seen available anywhere is 1632. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*It's an old Dankung model called 'Tiny Ghost' gifted to me a long time ago by Onyx. I had it lying around unused until you sent me the 1030 to test. DK has one left at the outrageous price of $32.30. It's not worth that. Design flaw - I have to close the gaps in the ears with cuffs bc they're too wide for most common tubes, and you need to be really mindful that the tubes are in the little ear grooves with each shot.*

*I'll send it to you if you want - I'm not really attached to it. If you want to order something for BBs, I'd suggest the black POM from DK - they're so fine and not many left. (Black has a better handle than the color models). Also, Dk now has a minimum order of just under 20 bux but my recent last one arrived in 9 days!*

https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/tiny-ghost_1295

https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/super-lightweight-pom-conglin-slingshot_1693?refSrc=1305&nosto=nosto-page-product1


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Xring11 said:


> Forgive me if it's a silly question, but where did you find 1030 tubing? The lightest I've seen available anywhere is 1632. Thanks in advance!


*I believe wll orders it from slingshooting dot com but he can say for sure.*

https://slingshooting.com/gmbw-dankung-tube-made-from-high-quality-natural-latex/


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

Xring11 said:


> Forgive me if it's a silly question, but where did you find 1030 tubing? The lightest I've seen available anywhere is 1632. Thanks in advance!


yes you can get it through slingshooting.com


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *It's an old Dankung model called 'Tiny Ghost' gifted to me a long time ago by Onyx. I had it lying around unused until you sent me the 1030 to test. DK has one left at the outrageous price of $32.30. It's not worth that. Design flaw - I have to close the gaps in the ears with cuffs bc they're too wide for most common tubes, and you need to be really mindful that the tubes are in the little ear grooves with each shot.*
> 
> *I'll send it to you if you want - I'm not really attached to it. If you want to order something for BBs, I'd suggest the black POM from DK - they're so fine and not many left. (Black has a better handle than the color models). Also, Dk now has a minimum order of just under 20 bux but my recent last one arrived in 9 days!*
> 
> ...


 I just found a little Chinese ring sling that will work perfectly, Ward thank you for the info.










Yes, I get the 1030 from Slingshooting.com

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It's 6:15pm and just got home from work, busy day for the guys throwing stuff out and clearing out storage units, and for me it was setting up payment schedules, dealing with Home Land Security (overseas shipments) and other fun stuff ------- but back to slingshots ...

I have my BB slingshots ready to go and have plenty of BB's for chucking all over the place tomorrow morning. I have some 1/4" steel to test if the sun and the chronograph work with me :- ) ------ all I need are a few readings to get a ballpark idea of the speed of single 1030 with BB's and 1/4" steel. I'm hoping the BB's go out in the ~265fps+ area, but who knows ? They seem fast from my shooting when I first got home today and from yesterday, but we will see.

I'm bringing my single 3050 sling for comparison, hopping the sun and chronograph cooperate. I may toss a few 5/16" if the chronograph works.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *It's an old Dankung model called 'Tiny Ghost' gifted to me a long time ago by Onyx. I had it lying around unused until you sent me the 1030 to test. DK has one left at the outrageous price of $32.30. It's not worth that. Design flaw - I have to close the gaps in the ears with cuffs bc they're too wide for most common tubes, and you need to be really mindful that the tubes are in the little ear grooves with each shot.*
> ...


I re-did the slingshot from above, the frame wrapping was to thick and it interfered with the feel of this very small sling. She now looks much more like a BB shooter ... A real little Hottie ;- ) I may put a small tube where the curve of the eye is, just for some protection. The sling now is much better to hold ;- )










wll


----------

